
Visualizing Your Ruby Heap - geospeck
http://tenderlovemaking.com/2017/09/27/visualizing-your-ruby-heap.html
======
trapperkeeper74
Aaron’s still at it, fixing bugs in bundler, nokogiri and maybe still teaching
even. I’ve stopped using MRI because the toolchain and ecosystem aren’t
conducive to economical scaling or profiling like C or JVM. JRuby is much
easier to profile using JMX, but it’s harder to get native extensions going
and not the same. For backend, lately I’ve been more in the Elixir/Erlang,
Rust and Go camps for solutions.

~~~
ksec
And its kinda Sad there aren't any Toolchain improvement on the roadmap.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Depends on what you mean by the roadmap, but TruffleRuby looks very promising.
I haven't used Ruby in years, but if I did return to it TruffleRuby would be
the first thing I'd explore using.

------
VeejayRampay
Always great write-ups from Aaron. He's done so much for Ruby, mad props.

------
thethirdone
It would be nice to see more visualizations and a bit to explain important
features in them.

------
ksec
SideNote:

There isn't much love left for Ruby in HN anymore.

RubyKaigi, Ruby 3x3 and Method JIT, Nothing Ruby lands on the HN front page
anymore. Voting are also very low.

It was Rails that brought Ruby into mainstream and popularity, it was also
Rails that people left Ruby.

~~~
chrisseaton
I've had some top-of-the-top-page successes in the last year with my Ruby
project - I don't think it's that bad.

~~~
ksec
May be there are lots more people interested in TruffleRuby then MRI.

And that is because people like you, manage to optimize some voodoo Ruby
metaprogramming, which many previously thought were impossible, into real fast
binary with an experimental; high potential AOT compiler and toolkit called
Graal and Truffle. If that is not exiting for any geeks I dont know what is.

If Ruby had an interesting topic title, I assume anyone would vote the post
before even reading it. At least that is what I think majority of people would
do. They dont vote on the content, they vote on the title.

So the number of vote has some relationship to how many people within the HN
community are still interested in Ruby. Late last year we started to see Ruby
post with enough vote for the front page, but not enough comment at all. This
year there aren't even enough vote for anything Ruby to arrive on the front
page.

------
toystory9
The url kinda scared me off. I’m at work right now, and that’s not the sort of
DNS lookup I want to be doing.

~~~
always_good
Since you had to make a throwaway for that comment, I'm not convinced it's a
concern you really had nor that you work at a place that can't even give you
the modest amount of doubt-benefit to click the URL before calling you into
the office for a chat.

This is called the ol concern trolling.

